# الأذن Ear - التهاب الأذن الوسطى



## aymonded (8 يوليو 2012)

*الأذن - القناة السمعية*







*الأذن *: تعتبر الأذن  أداة السمع عند الإنسان ، والسمع هو إحدى الحواس الخمس*






**الأعضاء السمعية: تتكون من ثلاثة أجزاء وهي:   
 1* - الأذن الخارجية: وتتكون من صيوان الأذن والقناة الخارجية.(الجزء  الظاهر على جانب الرأس) الذي يجمع الأمواج الصوتية نحو داخل القناة  السمعية المسماة الصماخ . فتسري هذه الأمواج نحو الغشاء الطبلي وتذبذبه.

 2 - الأذن الوسطى: تتكون من الطبلة والعظيمات الثلاث (المطرقة، السندان، والركاب) وقناة استاكيوس. فهي  تجويف في العظم الصدغي (يملأه الهواء) بين الغشاء الطبلي والأذن الداخلية ،  يحوي هذا التجويف ثلاث عظيمات ( كما قلنا أعلاه ) متمفصلة وهي على التوالي  نحو الداخل : المطرقة - والسندان - والركاب - تنقل الذبذبات من الغشاء  الطبلي إلى الأذن الداخلية

3 - الأذن الداخلية: الجزء المرتبط بالسمع: تتكون من القوقعة (الحسي) والعصب السمعي (العصبي) · والجزء المرتبط بالتوازن : القنوات الهلالية. تتألف الأذن الداخلية المسماة التيه من منظومة معقدة من الإنفاق (القنوات) الغشائية داخل غلاف عظمي . 

ويتواجد عضو السمع في القوقعة الحلزونية الشكل.  أما أعضاء التوازن فتعمل من بنى خاصة في الدهليز والقنوات نصف الدائرية،  ووظائف أقسام الأذن الثلاث تتلخص في أن الأذن الخارجية تقوم بجمع  الاهتزازات الصوتية وإيصالها إلى غشاء الطبل، ووظيفة الأذن الوسطى نقل هذه  الاهتزازات الصوتية إلى دفعات كهربائية ونقلها إلى الدماغ حيث تفسر كصوت. ومن وظائفها أيضاً حفظ التوازن وإدراك وضعية الجسم . 






وعموماً تتصل الأذن بالفم عن طريق قناة تسمى قناة  استاكيوس والتي يبلغ طولها في الإنسان البالغ 4 سم ، وهي تصل بين الأذن  الوسطى والفم لتعمل على تحقيق التوازن في الضغط على غشاء الطبلة من خارج  الأذن ومن داخلها .


*آلام الأذن :*
 وتعرف  آلام الأذن بانها تلك التي تصيب كل جزء من أجزاء الأذن الثلاث ، وقد ينجم  عنها أسباب عديدة مختلفة مثل التهاب الجيوب الأنفية أو الزكام ، أو الإصابة  من وجود جسم غريب داخل الأذن ، أو من تجمع المواد الشمعية التي تتكون داخل  الأذن والمعروفة باسم "الصملاخ" ، من عدوى فطرية أو من الدمامل . 

والتهاب الأذن الوسطى يحدث عادة نتيجة لإصابتها  بالعدوى البكتيرية، وهو أكثر أسباب وجع الأذن شيوعا، وبالرغم من أن وجع  الأذن يكون شديد الألم إلا أنه قليل الخطورة إذا عولج فورا لدى المختص...







*التهاب الأذن الوسطي: الأعراض*
يعتبر  التهاب الأذن الوسطى عند الأطفال من أكثر الأمراض انتشارا بعد الزكام  (الرشح) بالذات في مرحلة أو عمر ما قبل المدرسة. تقع الأذن الوسطى بعد طبلة  الأذن مباشرة وهي بحجم البزلاء (حبوب البسلة) ، وتتصل الأذن الوسطى بالجزء  العلوي للحلق (البلعوم الأنفي) عن طريق قناة ضيقة تدعى قناة استاكيوس  eustachian tube ، وهذه القناة تسمح بتصريف السوائل من الأذن الوسطى إلى  الجزء العلوي ويتيح بمرور الهواء من البلعوم الأنفي الى الأذن  الوسطى.(الوظيفة الأهم) 

*الأعراض*
ارتفاع درجة الحرارة (السخونة ، الحمى) وألم الأذن. ولكن ألم الأذن وارتفاع  درجة الحرارة لا يحدثا دائما ، بالإضافة إلى أن الأطفال لا يستطيعون وصف  ألم الأذن . ولذلك يجب ملاحظة العلامات الأخرى التي قد تترافق مع التهاب  الأذن . القائمة التالية توضح أهم أعراض التهاب الأذن هي : 
1.    ارتفاع في درجة الحرارة
2.    الألم الأذني (يحك الاذن) 
3.    خروج إفرازات بيضاء أو صفراء من الأذن 
4.    يكون الطفل سريع الغضب أو الانفعال وغريب الأطوار 
5.    لا ينتبه عند مناداته باسمه أو لا يفهم الإرشادات البسيطة 
6.    يبكي أثناء الرضاعة (لأن عملية الرضاعة تسبب تغيير في الضغط بداخل الأذن 
7.    يرفض الأكل 
8.    يبكي بطريقة غير طبيعية أثناء الإصابة بالرشح 








*
ممكن الرجوع لهذه الروابط لمزيد من المعرفة
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ear
http://www.acupunctureproducts.com/stop_smoking_ear_acupuncture_chart.html
http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Image:Ear-anatomy-text-portuguese.PNG
*​​


----------



## كلدانية (8 يوليو 2012)

شكرااا على المعلومات القيمة
ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## ارجوان (8 يوليو 2012)

معلومات علميه حلو ه  ع فكره انا عانيت من هالمرض وانا صغيره وكان الدكتور يضل يحكيلي اعلكي علكه طول اليوم وانا ما كنت اعلك كنت انفخ بوالين بالعلكة ههههه بس نشكر الله هلأ طبت وصرت احسن بس احيانا بعمل حالي مش سامعه طبعا الأشياء اللي ما بدي اسمعها بس هههه...... شكرا على الموضوع القيم يا طيب


----------



## aymonded (8 يوليو 2012)

كلدانية قال:


> شكرااا على المعلومات القيمة
> ربنا يبارك حياتك
> ​



ربنا يخليكي مع اني بعد لما وضعت الموضوع
لقيتك وضعتي موضوع عن الأذن قبلاً وباعتاذر لأني مش فتشت قبل وضع الموضوع
أقبلي مني كل التقدير لشخصك العزيز، النعمة تملأ قلبك سلام ومسرة آمين
​


----------



## aymonded (8 يوليو 2012)

ارجوان قال:


> معلومات علميه حلو ه  ع فكره انا عانيت من هالمرض وانا صغيره وكان الدكتور يضل يحكيلي اعلكي علكه طول اليوم وانا ما كنت اعلك كنت انفخ بوالين بالعلكة ههههه بس نشكر الله هلأ طبت وصرت احسن بس احيانا بعمل حالي مش سامعه طبعا الأشياء اللي ما بدي اسمعها بس هههه...... شكرا على الموضوع القيم يا طيب



هههههههههههه بلالين، هههههههههه دية وصية الدكتور برضو
عموماً سلامتك ألف مليون سلامه
وأعانك الله دائماً وحفظك من أي مرض 
وجعلك دائماً صحيحة معافه باسمه آمين
​


----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2012)

اشكرك استاذ ايمن وانا فعلان ودانى 
وجعانى وعملت عملية
فيها وركبت انابيب


----------



## aymonded (8 يوليو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> اشكرك استاذ ايمن وانا فعلان ودانى
> وجعانى وعملت عملية
> فيها وركبت انابيب



سلامتك يا أغلى أخ حلو
ليه كده يا ترى، وانت بخير دلوقتي يا اروع أخ غالي !!!
عافاك الله وشفاك وجعلك دائماً معافاً، النعمة معك
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 يوليو 2012)

ميرسي كتييييييييييييير 
للموضوع المهم جداااا دا
ربنا يبارك خدمه حضرتك
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 يوليو 2012)

*موضوع مفيد جدا ​*


----------



## aymonded (9 يوليو 2012)

ربنا يخليكم ويحفظم من أي مرض أو تعب
كونوا معاً معافين باسم الرب إلهنا آمين
​


----------



## ارجوان (9 يوليو 2012)

aymonded قال:


> هههههههههههه بلالين، هههههههههه دية وصية الدكتور برضو
> عموماً سلامتك ألف مليون سلامه
> وأعانك الله دائماً وحفظك من أي مرض
> وجعلك دائماً صحيحة معافه باسمه آمين
> ​


آميـــــــــــــــن    ضحكتك بسطتني من كل قلبي ويا رب تدوم الضحكة في قلبك ووشك يا أجمل روح


----------



## aymonded (9 يوليو 2012)

ارجوان قال:


> آميـــــــــــــــن    ضحكتك بسطتني من كل قلبي ويا رب تدوم الضحكة في قلبك ووشك يا أجمل روح



ربنا يخليكي ويفرح قلبك بغنى مجده الحلو الذي يُزين النفس 
ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض، النعمة معك
​


----------

